# Anthony Joshua is one scary guy



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry if this has been posted before as this is an old interview, but if you listen from 12:30 onwards you can tell he has a short temper. I've never heard anyone talk to Kuggan like that.

Showdown with Dillian Whyte late 2015 would be Epic :bbb


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

This is Whyte's point of view

Should be a good fight


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> This is Whyte's point of view
> 
> Should be a good fight


That's how I came across the Joshua video, Whyte mentions Joshua getting angry in an IFL interview towards the end which got me thinking what type of angry he actually was.

I hope Joshua remains disciplined, he's gonna need it when he gets into the bigger fights in his career.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

I want Joshua to lose after that comment. What a cunt!

He's all muscle, he will gas, he will lose. bookmark me.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> That's how I came across the Joshua video, Whyte mentions Joshua getting angry in an IFL interview towards the end which got me thinking what type of angry he actually was.
> 
> I hope Joshua remains disciplined, he's gonna need it when he gets into the bigger fights in his career.


I like it when he thugs out man they shouldnt have deleted those tweets, Joshua is a road man at heart no matter how much media training they make him do, should just let him go full gangsta


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I like it when he thugs out man they shouldnt have deleted those tweets, Joshua is a road man at heart no matter how much media training they make him do, should just let him go full gangsta


I hope to see more of that side against Fury :lol:


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I know people who knew joshua from before he was selected for the Olympics. His image is fabricated, apparently he is somewhat of a nice guy but not the one you see on TV.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Big Dilian Whyte fan, would love to see him fight Joshua some point this year...

The UK Heavyweight's could be in some great domestic fights... Joshua, Whyte, Tyson Fury, Hughie Fury, Price, Chisora etc


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

"I'll buy you a beer after I smash Fake-J up."


Man, I'm liking Dillian Whyte more & more ! :smile


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

All boxers or at least the majority of high level boxers have that side o their personality if you don't you are unlikely to be one of the best at punching other people in the head some boxers maybe aren't like that but most are


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> All boxers or at least the majority of high level boxers have that side o their personality if you don't you are unlikely to be one of the best at punching other people in the head some boxers maybe aren't like that but most are


I agree. Boxers like Marquez and Pacquiao are rare to come across nowadays, true professionals and genuinely nice guys. In the minority for sure.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I agree. Boxers like Marquez and Pacquiao are rare to come across nowadays, true professionals and genuinely nice guys. In the minority for sure.


Pacquiao a few years ago used to drink, smoke and gamble and apparently had whatever issues with his wife he is a nice guy but still a boxer. Marquez gets pissed easily i read about him being short empered in training in general and on the 24/7 for the (last or 3rd I don't know anymore) pacquiao fight he had a training session with heredia and Marquez cursed at Hered like every 5 seconds called him an asshole and whatever while training.

Joshua might be a nice guy as well most boxers are just a bit complicated I'm pretty short tempered myself some people just are like that and with boxers it's a higher percentage.

And "nowadays"? 
boxers back in the day were if anything more into crime and more aggressive today. Mayweather hit his girlfriend at one point but Ray Robinson regularly beat the shit out of his wife and allegedly that's why she had a miscarriage. Liston was deeply into involed in mafia shit and apparently Ali was legitimately scared of him. Ali called frazier a gorilla and said stuff that was incredibly racist despite being black himself he told frazier stuff that even back then most white people wouldn't have dared to say publically.

Carlos Monzon threw his wife off a balcony.

Boxers have always been a bit complicated compared to the average person it's just not a profession that is likely to attract the average person. I don't remember who said it but boxing is just not what a normal person does it is actively seeking confrontation while a normal person does everything to AVOID a fight


----------



## nick6 (Jun 9, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Pacquiao a few years ago used to drink, smoke and gamble and apparently had whatever issues with his wife he is a nice guy but still a boxer. *Marquez gets pissed easily i read about him* being short empered in training in general and on the 24/7 for the (last or 3rd I don't know anymore) pacquiao fight he had a training session with heredia and Marquez cursed at Hered like every 5 seconds called him an asshole and whatever while training.


No no no, you read it wrong. It was Marquez drinks piss easily.


----------



## nick6 (Jun 9, 2013)

Also theres nice guys in boxing its just you don't get publicity for being nice no one wants to hear it, but everyone want to hear about the times your being a cunt.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Just ftr he wasn't saying it towards Kugan, he was saying if you step into the ring with him expecting him to fight like a 0 fight amateur novice he'll mess you up, it's clear this is what he means but loads of people don't seem t realize this lol

He's clearly a nice enough guy, lets not act like he's a Scott Harrison type ffs.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

nick6 said:


> No no no, you read it wrong. It was Marquez drinks piss easily.


:rofl


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

i dont get it. what makes him scary?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Unknown Poster said:


> Just ftr he wasn't saying it towards Kugan, he was saying if you step into the ring with him expecting him to fight like a 0 fight amateur novice he'll mess you up, it's clear this is what he means but loads of people don't seem t realize this lol
> 
> He's clearly a nice enough guy, lets not act like he's a Scott Harrison type ffs.


Tell me about Scott Harrison. I never followed his career just used to read bits and pieces about doing time in Spain.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

OneTime said:


> Tell me about Scott Harrison. I never followed his career just used to read bits and pieces about doing time in Spain.


Think he's done time on 3 occasions for assault, I don't really know much about any of it other than what's easily available online, he's a scumbag though and it's not even questionable that someone like Anthony Joshua (just as an example) is worse than him because he's sold a bit of ganj'


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> i dont get it. what makes him scary?


I don't get it, either.

Maybe a black guy wearing a dark hood scares older white people, I dunno ......


----------



## fight for your right (Jul 23, 2014)

nick6 said:


> Also theres nice guys in boxing its just you don't get publicity for being nice no one wants to hear it, but everyone want to hear about the times your being a cunt.


Alexis Arguello and Richie Woodhall always spring to mind when I think of boxing good guys thought... Anthony Crolla git a lot of attention for doing good the right thing


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

darth joshua


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah this is all a fuss over nothing.

What does he do in this that's anything out of the ordinary.personally I think he still sounds too nice.

He has a nasty side,you can see it in the ring.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


>


Wow this is really impressive for a guy with his weight and height


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

He didn't say anything out of line or scary there :rofl he just told the interviewer what was what.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

AJ has always been a fake humble dude, I mean look at the Wilder-Audley dude was laughing at Audley getting knocked out. He's just well media trained.

at 8:50


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

For those saying they do not know what the OP is on about, perhaps you do not know Anthony Joshua well. His whole media persona is built on being a role-model. He is the most anodyne, sanitised sports start imaginable (stay in school kids, don't do drugs kids, brush your teeth kids), but here, in this interview, the mask slipped a tiny bit, and I think we got a glimpse of the real Anthony Joshua. He was clearly tired and irritable, and at times - including the bit the OP pointed to - you could see that he is an intimidating person, how he does what he does for a living and how he was once on the verge of a prison sentence. Joshua looked menacing on a few occasions in a way that I haven't seen before from him. I'm not saying this was a prime Mike Tyson being interviewed, but as far as Joshua goes...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

what was he supposed to say for a boxer he's pretty humble even Wlad would say things like that


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

What exactly is scary? :lol:


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

The dick beat another bum today.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, after upper-cutting Gavern whilst he was on his knees. Our Bias establishment letting him get away with it again. He's done it before.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Notice how Eddie Hearn jumped in at the end of the interview when Joshua was getting defensive about that punch.

They have covered up his image very well in the media, he has a short temper and they all know it. Very smart the way they've handled him but the cracks will always appear.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't think he's a dick he just has a temper on him many boxers have. It might cost him though if he can't overwhelm Kingpin and hurt him early then he could get frustrated.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

He's different to how he's portrayed. The formula to make money with young guys, especially Olympians is to have them say yes please and thank you very much. The only Brit who was himself was James DeGale, and look at the route his career took.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I don't think he's a dick he just has a temper on him many boxers have. It might cost him though if he can't overwhelm Kingpin and hurt him early then he could get frustrated.


Nah man, he's a dick. There are some boxers who have tempers as we all do and there are some who cannot take criticism and get really defensive, especially during interviews whilst portraying a false/good guy image. Those are the dicks.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Nah man, he's a dick. There are some boxers who have tempers as we all do and there are some who cannot take criticism and get really defensive, especially during interviews whilst portraying a false/good guy image. Those are the dicks.


Him and Hearn try really hard to give him that good guy image. i don't think joshua is acting when he's talking all friendly and everything I just think it's only part of his full character and he is very determined and he himself says how he plans his career so obviously he tries hard to not let anyone see anything but his good guy persona.
Yeah i dislike it as well when fighters try to act as if they are nicer than they really are and rather have them embrace their bad side but whatever Joshua's temper will make his career and some of his fights much more interesting


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

They're just following the Frank Bruno blueprint, only Frank was actually a genuinely NICE GUY.


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

He should just play the total dick role. Badmouth and talk down to everyone.

People will tune in.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

What was the point of fighting Gavern at this stage of his career?


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> What was the point of fighting Gavern at this stage of his career?


Joke fight. There's also a rumour he will be fighting another journeyman on the 9th of May to replace the headline fight which has been pulled off that card.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

I cannot wait for the day Anthony Joshua gets laid the fuck out. He's a fake humble twat and I can't stand seeing these bum fights between him and these fat blobby shit midgets. I can't fucking bear it and he hits you when your down and then lies about it. What a cunt i hope he gets destroyed.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> What was the point of fighting Gavern at this stage of his career?


What is the point in any of these 1 round bum fights he's been having?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Oli said:


> What is the point in any of these 1 round bum fights he's been having?


Hughie Fury has already a much better win in Rydenko than any of Joshua's wins so yeah it's weird he learns very little from those fights


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I think people misunderstanding him in that video. He's aggressive and hungry to prove he's a beast. That well mannered charisma isn't faked but there's obviously a violent fighter underneath that part of his personality. The only thing scary about Joshua is his power and technique, he's right too in that he's amuch different beast now than when he was 18 so it's a silly comparison to make.

All the bums he's facing how isn't proving anything but look at Wilders career, 18 months ago he had a bum of the month club but only a few matches later and he has a wbc belt and might have a shot Wlad if the time/moneys right. All I'm saying is have patience, the good fights will come when the time is right.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I think people misunderstanding him in that video. He's aggressive and hungry to prove he's a beast. That well mannered charisma isn't faked but there's obviously a violent fighter underneath that part of his personality. The only thing scary about Joshua is his power and technique, he's right too in that he's amuch different beast now than when he was 18 so it's a silly comparison to make.
> 
> All the bums he's facing how isn't proving anything but look at Wilders career, 18 months ago he had a bum of the month club but only a few matches later and he has a wbc belt and might have a shot Wlad if the time/moneys right. All I'm saying is have patience, the good fights will come when the time is right.


You're from Australia, not from the U.K. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Oli said:


> What is the point in any of these 1 round bum fights he's been having?


I can live with it whilst he is just starting off, but he is clearly at a point where he needs to step it up a bit.

I'm not suggesting he start fighting the Tony Thompson's of this world, but surely he could fight cunts a step up from Gavern.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> You're from Australia, not from the U.K. You wouldn't understand.


The problem isn't where he is from, the problem is that Hooky is very stupid.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> I can live with it whilst he is just starting off, but he is clearly at a point where he needs to step it up a bit.
> 
> I'm not suggesting he start fighting the Tony Thompson's of this world, but surely he could fight cunts a step up from Gavern.


We knew 5 fights ago that he was miles past this level. He might aswel start fighting Tony Thompson's from now because anything less is basically a waste of everyone's time and I'm getting bored of seeing him smoke tomato cans inside a round while sky and casual know nothing's suck him off for it.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

"Im a beast now." :lol: I cant wait till AJ gets rid of Hearn so I can see that real side of him.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

People used to berate me when I said Joseph Parker has fought the better competition. :conf


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Oli said:


> We knew 5 fights ago that he was miles past this level. He might aswel start fighting Tony Thompson's from now because anything less is basically a waste of everyone's time and I'm getting bored of seeing him smoke tomato cans inside a round while sky and casual know nothing's suck him off for it.


You know Mike Tyson did the same kinda thing.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

I get the feeling Joshua may crack under pressure.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> You know Mike Tyson did the same kinda thing.


he was 18 and one year later he was a champion.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> People used to berate me when I said Joseph Parker has fought the better competition. :conf


I mentioned it a few times although I'm now hoping Parker himself steps it up to possibly a Glazkov/Ustinov type level.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

I wonder who will have the better career; Joshua or Whyte. I think Joshua is underrated here, but Whyte is one of those guys who will just make a sudden impact soon and will get people talking. 

All this talk is irrelevant though, because as soon as big daddy David Haye steps back on the scene, shit is going to get real, awfully fast.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> I get the feeling Joshua may crack under pressure.


I don't know, he was behind in a home Olympic final and dug in to see it through, he's mentally strong i reckon but I do worry about all that muscle over 12 rounds. That's why the Johnson fight will be important for his development


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> I wonder who will have the better career; Joshua or Whyte. I think Joshua is underrated here, but Whyte is one of those guys who will just make a sudden impact soon and will get people talking.
> 
> All this talk is irrelevant though, because as soon as big daddy David Haye steps back on the scene, shit is going to get real, awfully fast.


It probabaly won't.. David Haye will if he comes back will just do what Amir Khan is doing now and chase fights he has no bussiness getting and putt little to no actual boxing work into getting it. Haye ain't gunna fight the likes of Joshua he's 'above all that'.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I mentioned it a few times although I'm now hoping Parker himself steps it up to possibly a Glazkov/Ustinov type level.


The only thing I'm worried about uce is his d can be leaky at times. It's like when he smells blood he can't help himself, although I think he has the right temperament to improve on this. The higher he goes he's gonna find allots guys who can bang as well. I wonder how far Kevin Barry can take him.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Oli said:


> It probabaly won't.. David Haye will if he comes back will just do what Amir Khan is doing now and chase fights he has no bussiness getting and putt little to no actual boxing work into getting it. Haye ain't gunna fight the likes of Joshua he's 'above all that'.


Yeah I'm a Haye fan but I can't disagree with this, he's probably looking for the WBC Title then another shot at Wlad.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Yeah I'm a Haye fan but I can't disagree with this, *he's probably looking for the WBC Title *then another shot at Wlad.


Huh :huh So he has to beat Wilder? That isn't ducking then, is it? Wilder is what is hot right now and carries a legit belt, so Haye beats him and then would automatically go straight to No2 in the division.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I mentioned it a few times although I'm now hoping Parker himself steps it up to possibly a Glazkov/Ustinov type level.


True. He's more than ready for guy of that calibre.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> The only thing I'm worried about uce is his d can be leaky at times. It's like when he smells blood he can't help himself, although I think he has the right temperament to improve on this. The higher he goes he's gonna find allots guys who can bang as well. I wonder how far Kevin Barry can take him.


It's the same when he throws some of those beautiful combinations, especially the looped lefts to the body that can so look so crisp but at the same time sees him open to the overhand right especially and the cross. Agreed on when he goes for the finish he looks too eager and it could be that he he's aware those who are in front of him as opponents lately aren't going to be the ones to put him real danger still if that were the case it's not the right attidude to get used too. So far he hasn't shown any bad signs of a shakey chin even during his amateur days but I guess we'll find out at his first crack at world level.



It's Ovah said:


> True. He's more than ready for guy of that calibre.


Yes Ustinov would be quite intriguing although Glazkov would be the better win given . I know Tony Thompson may put the fear of god into some prospects remembering him demolish Price twice but surely he can't be as dangerous given his age and those events being 2 years ago so maybe after another match I'd actually be happy to see him against Thompson soon who still has some durability, not perfect but enough.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> People used to berate me when I said Joseph Parker has fought the better competition. :conf


They've fought the same level comp pretty much..


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Yeah I'm a Haye fan but I can't disagree with this, he's probably looking for the WBC Title then another shot at Wlad.


I have no time at all for David Haye but he would destroy Wilder.


----------

